# RC18 With VXL 380 Motor From Mini E Revo



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is my RC18 with a 380 VXL Motor...
I made a 380 Motor mount that bolts on to the chassis.
There were two easy modifications I had to do to the chassis
First drill the holes to bolt in the 380 VXL RC18 Motor mount.
Then cut the upper chassis to fit the motor.. 
Here are some pics below.

RC18 380 Motor Top RView









RC18 380 Motor Top LView









RC18 380 Motor Rear View









RC18 380 Motor Side View









RC18 380 Motor Mount









RC18 380 Motor mount Bottom Bolts Close









RC18 380 Motor mount Bottom Bolts Far









Will also be updating my rc18 540 motor mount to look like the 380 motor mount


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks great, now how does run ? Also can you still use a gar cover w/ that setup ?


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Looks great, now how does run ? Also can you still use a gar cover w/ that setup ?


Havent ran her yet... The crapy steering wont center... I thinkg the servo is stretched out... Ordered aluminum steering set up from the toyz waiting for it to come in... Unless of course it's the servo that is crapy... Then I will have order that to... before I run it. And no the gear cover wont work...


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Gear cover and the DP drag link were the first things I did to my 18 R. Keep us informed.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok will be shooting video of the RC18 VXL 380 this weekend... Should have them up by next week.. Check out these pics... I decided to keep the RC18R body..... Simply because thats how she started.. Now she is so much more...


----------



## tight off (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks good. Me thinks Back Flip.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

tight off said:


> Looks good. Me thinks Back Flip.


It would wheelie but the RC18R body kept it from flipping over...


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here it is RC18 with a 380 VXL brushless motor Video.

Mounted using the rccustomzone rc18 380 vxl motor mount



Check out the video below
http://www.rccustomzone.com/rccz_RC18380VXLmod.html#video


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man that should break some front end parts lol


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

okracer said:


> man that should break some front end parts lol


lol surprisingly the stock diffs are still intact... Wonder what will be the first thing to break??


----------

